# Waste Control products in mature aquariums



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone use *Waste Control* products it his/her mature aquariums.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What do you mean by waste control products?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The following ones: 
http://www.aquariumguys.com/wastecontrol.html
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3433709
http://backyardgardener.com/Pet/Pet...Aquarium_Bio_Additiv/Seachem_Stability_1.html


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ammonia spike creator in a bottle . 
This is one of those strictly for muppets products.


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Why not just piss in your tank?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Very funny 

I've asked because I saw a company that creates aquariums for customers. They shared some information about their demo tanks, which were really good looking heavy planted tanks. They mentioned that they used 'waste control' products to reduce maintenance frequency and make water clearer (less particles are floating in the water).

I can't find that site now. I might get something wrong there.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Unless you physically remove waste from your tank, you are converting it into something else. Usually something not good - at a rate your bio filters and/or plants can't absorb. Think "rot accelerator". 

Seachem Stability, as I understand it is added during aquarium start up to speed the cycling process...not sure it really compares apples to apples with the other 2 products.

If you have waste building up fast enough that water changes and light surface vacuuming of gravel can't keep things in check you should consider making changes to bio load, filtration or maintenance before resorting to something like this.

BTW: No I do not use nor recommend products like these.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Huge ammonia spike if you use a product like this. When I was younger, Big Al's would recommend this product all the time. I never understood why some of my fish would die after a day or two. Now I do


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Very funny
> 
> I've asked because I saw a company that creates aquariums for customers. They shared some information about their demo tanks, which were really good looking heavy planted tanks. They mentioned that they used 'waste control' products to reduce maintenance frequency and make water clearer (less particles are floating in the water).
> 
> I can't find that site now. I might get something wrong there.


HEAVY PLANTED TANK = instant ammonia absorption.
I swear people don't think sometimes...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.

I see that nobody is interesting in using this.
So, I will be neither


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> I swear people don't think sometimes...


What, precisely, do you mean by this?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> What, precisely, do you mean by this?


How does it not occur to people that this stuffs gonna cause a huge ammonia spike, or that said ammonia spike would be inconsequential to a heavily planted tank.

Not using common sense is the biggest problem in fish keeping IMO. 90% of the dry goods out there (incl additives) are totally useless and may actually be counterproductive.

Remove chlorine, keep nitrates low, dose for your plants or inverts if needed (iodine, NPK, trace) , alter your water chemistry if needed (ie, using 1/2 RO 1/2 tap for discus, or keeping a higher pH for tanganyikans), and that's it. There's no need to add anything else to your water- especially products like this.

waste control is basically for people too lazy to have an aquarium in the first place if you ask me, who's fish are dying every 2 months anyways. That's why it was created.

Sorry for the venemous demeanor but I really really strongly feel this kind of thing should not be on the market and have written letters to MFG's about it.

They are dangerous, pointless, and a waste of money. I very strongly believe that this is a complete ripoff garbage product.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> How does it not occur to people that this stuffs gonna cause a huge ammonia spike, or that said ammonia spike would be inconsequential to a heavily planted tank.
> 
> Not using common sense is the biggest problem in fish keeping IMO. 90% of the dry goods out there (incl additives) are totally useless and may actually be counterproductive.


I would question if the chemistry connection between these products and ammonia is really common sense. As I may be a bit of a geek, I don't entirely disagree with you, but I think you overestimate how much most people know (or want to know) about their pets and or possessions.

People buy dogs and think they just feed and walk them - no training, no discipline. People want a nice home theater system but have no idea how it works or how to hook it up - as long as it plays DVDs, they don't care. A lot of people spend 50K on a car when the extent of their automotive knowledge is limited to where the key and gas fill nozzle go. As an IT professional, I can tell you without hesitation, millions of people who own computers have no idea how a computer or network functions.

You are also assuming most people *want *to know about fish keeping and/or planted tanks when they may just want a pretty tank and fish.

I think this was question asked in hopes of self educating before a purchase, not a why did my fish die after I added X. The quest for knowledge is a noble thing and should be applauded.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*

You are also assuming most people want to know about fish keeping and/or planted tanks when they may just want a pretty tank and fish. 
*

I think that's why these shady products exist


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Fishies. Well put, there is nothing wrong with asking. And yes, I do agree with some of the things AquariAM said. It's a product that isn't doing much and misleading at best. Yes, granted that it does clear up the water and makes it look like it's clean. But the matter of fact is, everything is still in the tank. It's just an illussion to make it look like it's clean.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks Mr. Fishies. Well put, there is nothing wrong with asking. And yes, I do agree with some of the things AquariAM said. It's a product that isn't doing much and misleading at best. Yes, granted that it does clear up the water and makes it look like it's clean. But the matter of fact is, everything is still in the tank. It's just an illussion to make it look like it's clean.


It's actually significantly dirtier. You've unlocked all the waste products in the poo and gotten them into the water column. Again, strictly for stupid people.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It is the ever constant search for the magical chemical. You know, the one that does water changes for you, cures all disease and filters your water?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> It is the ever constant search for the magical chemical. You know, the one that does water changes for you, cures all disease and filters your water?


People actually ask for that at fish stores. I've heard it millions of times. I think it's called Getapetrockyoufreakingbumtodextrin.


----------

